# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Kamp je met overgewicht en wil je op tv afvallen?

## Talpa

Wil jij je leven drastisch veranderen? Heb je overgewicht en lukt het je niet alleen om af te vallen? Of wil je samen met je partner of familielid de strijd aangaan met de kilos? Geef je dan nu op via: [email protected]

----------

